# RUNESCAPE!!



## mathyuowns (Dec 15, 2010)

anyone still play that thing.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 15, 2010)

Need I give an obvious answer to an obvious question???


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 15, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Need I give an obvious answer to an obvious question???


+1


----------



## XLarge (Dec 15, 2010)

alot of people still play it I guess. Probably because it's free


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 15, 2010)

I stopped playing that around 6 years ago. I found out that there are much better free games that you can download.


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 15, 2010)

I play it...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 15, 2010)

I used to play it a few months back. I got busy recently, so I haven't checked back in  while. My God-Armor (Zamorak) must be getting rusty...


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 15, 2010)

Last time I played it was about 4-5 years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I didn't understand a shit about it.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol, Runescape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't played that game since I was in 7th grade.


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 15, 2010)

never played i see no sense in it also its kind of laggy or was at the time i tried it and graphics are not the best...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2010)

Protips...[*]Games don't flourish by never getting updates.[*]Talking about something you haven't checked in a few years generally sets you up for failure.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't play it much (if at all anymore), but I actively check for and keep track of the game updates because they're always trying to improve it.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 15, 2010)

Haven't played it in a long time. Honestly, it's a good game if you have a membership, however, it's incredibly boring if you're a free player, and the community is horrible either way. Most of the free players are the purest form of noob, and most of the members are obnoxious, cocky pricks. Obviously this is an overgeneralization, but there's too much truth to it for me to enjoy the community.


----------



## Joktan (Dec 15, 2010)

i started playing it with some friends a few months back...i liked it at first but it kinda got boring...i made it to level like 20 then kinda stopped...both my friends are mods on there though so they can ban peopleXDhaha


----------



## Sterling (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep, I'm playing it right now. *Checks Sig*


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2010)

I really like the quests.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I really like the quests.


The quests in recent memory really flesh out the RS Lore.


----------



## MrCooper (Dec 15, 2010)

Im actually playing it now because im bored with everything else


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 15, 2010)

I used to be a pretty avid player, I think I was lvl 91 when I quit (when the level cap was 126). It just got boring for me.

As a MMO though it's really not too bad. For $5/month (a third of what Warcraft charges), you get a constantly expanding MMO that you can play on pretty much any computer. Plenty of stats to build, stuff to collect, and the in-game economy got pretty damn strong. Only big downside was money grinding. The reason I quit was because I was bored of fishing for 2,000 sharks a day. Then I went to Guild Wars and haven't played that in a while. I'm not really into MMO games anymore, closest I get to 'em is TF2 now.


----------



## Nikolay (Dec 15, 2010)

I've been playing since '05 but I'm on hiatus right now.


----------



## NintyNerd96 (Dec 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Protips...[*]Games don't flourish by never getting updates.[*]Talking about something you haven't checked in a few years generally sets you up for failure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG...Wow that doesnt look like the runescape I played 4-5 years ago, they really have updated the graphics a ton.

Tempted to go check it out again now, I didnt like it before but it actually looks decent now xD


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't played this game in FOREVER, and I don't really want to


----------



## Aijelsop (Dec 15, 2010)

I quit when they updated the graphics in 2007. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now it's laggy when you type something. (not my computer) So I play on ps.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 15, 2010)

I've played since the end of classic.


----------



## Sop (Dec 15, 2010)

IS GAY!! I used to play it like 3 years ago when I was 8, lol.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 16, 2010)

Jagex ruined the game trying to fight RWT (real world trading).
They destroyed and ruined the wilderness, and PvP in general.
Trade limits suck, hard. The stupid trade limit doesn't even stop RWT, it just slightly hinders it and severely annoys normal people.

I played actively back when Runescape was still runescape classic.
I stopped playing about a year after the current RS was released, because I was tired of what they had turned RS into. Then it just took several turns for the worse.
Only thing they've really improved is the quality of quests, except they always have absurd requirements requiring doing a thousand other quests to meet the pre-req.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh my god. That screenshot looks like a heavily retextured runescape. I quit when they introduced trading limits. I think i was about lvl 60-70 back then.

I can't even play RO anymore and i'm dying to get back on when i switch to a new ISP.


----------



## Dangy (Dec 16, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> I quit when they introduced trading limits.




I quit when I got tired of botting. Sold my account for $90.


----------



## Dangy (Dec 16, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I just logged into my spare account.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2010)

Sop said:
			
		

> IS GAY!! I used to play it like 3 years ago when I was 8, lol.


Could you find a better thing than "IS GAY?" There are better and far more creative ways to describe something other than making it happy


----------



## haddad (Dec 16, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok i can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its "really" gay!

Last time I played was like 4 years ago when I was in grade 7 or 8 lol


----------



## Sop (Dec 16, 2010)

Sop said:
			
		

> IS STUPID!! I used to play it like 3 years ago when I was 8, lol.


Sorry about that cat boy.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 16, 2010)

Many of my friends played in middle school (4 or 5 years ago) and they all started up again for like a month around a year ago.

I give a lot of credit for the guy(s) that made it, because it's well made for some random guy. But compared to real games in the actually gaming industry, the game is garbage.

Edit:



			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to take into consideration that he is 11.


----------



## Porygon-X (Dec 16, 2010)

I have fun with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd play with better graphics, but my computer can't handle it.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 16, 2010)

The game is S##T not plying anymore
Though I ended plying when I was about lv 50 with 700k money


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 16, 2010)

I play it, but not often.
Around 1-2 times a month.
It's fun, but it's not fun enough to play all the time like all those no-life level 90s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm level 33 with full adamant armour, i accidently scammed someone, i was gonna give the 72K for full adamant armour set but gave them 7,200 and neither of use noticed xD


----------



## I am r4ymond (Dec 16, 2010)

I still play RuneScape. I don't care what people say, whether they say RuneScape sucks balls or something else that's negative about it. There's nothing really negative about it, IMO. The only reason why I think some people say that RuneScape sucks is the horrible quality. Well, I've some bad news for those people. Check this out:






The hit splat update was implemented a few days ago, I believe. I'm really surprised at this update, because right when I used the arrow keys to move my view of the character, there wasn't any lag at all. I ran RS with the maximum graphics option and still no lag. Plus, I have an EXTREMLY crappy graphics card (and, yeah, the person with the fishing cape is me...and, yes, that's my username...feel free to add me if you want). 

I'm going to become a member again in a few days...so I can waste my winter break time with this.


----------



## haddad (Dec 16, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> I still play RuneScape. I don't care what people say, whether they say RuneScape sucks balls or something else that's negative about it. There's nothing really negative about it, IMO. The only reason why I think some people say that RuneScape sucks is the horrible quality. Well, I've some bad news for those people. Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, it has gotten better, but its not a good game 0_o


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh wow, I haven't played this game in years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to check out my old account and I couldn't even tell that this was even RuneScape anymore.
Although there are many better games out there IMO.


Spoiler: My old account


----------



## mathyuowns (Dec 16, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




4 days till 1 year


----------



## Sterling (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, the game isn't for everyone because it's grind heavy. Other than that though, it's more than enough for the average gamer, and it's has grown at an overwhelming rate. An update every week, and a new damage soak update. Mage armor absorbs melee, Range armor absorbs mage, Melee armor absorbs range. Makes the triangle (hopefully better) better rounded, but I haven't tested it. I have been working on a review, so perhaps expect one in the near future.


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 16, 2010)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Well, the game isn't for everyone because it's *grind heavy*.


You got the grinding heavy part right. I still don't know why I went for 99's on all melee skills back then


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 16, 2010)

Spenstar said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I haven't played this game in years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow it looks great and apparently it can look like that now without lag on a bad Graphics Processor.
Hmm, would this meen that Intel GMA Processor (IGP) would run on high for runescape descently?


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 16, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Spenstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you are using a computer with those specifications, it would never hurt to try.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 16, 2010)

Spenstar said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting one for christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's $399 AUD 2GB RAM (Upgrading with $100 2GB RAM) AMD Dual Core 2.1GHz LightScribe DVDRW Double Layer drive, Intel GMA Processor 320GB HDD oh and it's on clearence at a place 2 hour drive away


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 16, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Getting one for christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, not too shabby


----------



## Sterling (Dec 16, 2010)

Spenstar said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I said that too. Though at the moment, I am working on my Wood Cutting cape. Then some better melee equipment.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 16, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how'd you get a sig like that? Does it update automatically and such?


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 16, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, how'd you get a sig like that? Does it update automatically and such?


If I'm not mistaken, the website takes your high scores from the RS servers and then puts them into a custom sig.

I believe you can click on the sig and it will take you to their website.


----------



## Dangy (Dec 16, 2010)

mathyuowns said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I didn't even notice that. That's kinda weird.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 16, 2010)

I play from time to time
I started playing around 4 years ago
I want to become a member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyone wanna buy me membership?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 16, 2010)

RuneScape is my dirty secret.

Adventurer's Log


----------



## boktor666 (Dec 16, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know that posting a photo with your Ip adress may cause damage to your own?

Well anyways, I used to play while back. But alas, it got veeeery boring on me. The game stopped being fun with the introduction of those flimsy pvp updates and limits, and also dungeoneering is lame. I tried it, played it , but its just boring.(personal opinion)
I do check from time to time though, just to watch the holliday events.


----------



## Y05h1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Grindy grindy grindy...
I tried it for a couple of weeks some years ago, mainly because everyone around me was obsessing about it. Daily. I knew the game inside and out before I had even touched it...

There really are better free games out there. Runes of Magic for example (Still a tad too much grind for my liking, but it's a very polished game. I quit because the team behind it was really bad at balancing classes, and I ended up with a really cool but useless druid...)

Nowadays my addiction is directed towards Minecraft...


----------



## Saken (Dec 16, 2010)

I used to play runescape until it became unbearable(Latest skill). This was around the start of this year.
I was a lvl 127 member (or 128 i don't remember)
Yeh the only good thing was the quests.


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I used to be a pretty avid player, I think I was lvl 91 when I quit (when the level cap was 126). It just got boring for me.
> 
> As a MMO though it's really not too bad. For $5/month (a third of what Warcraft charges), you get a constantly expanding MMO that you can play on pretty much any computer. Plenty of stats to build, stuff to collect, and the in-game economy got pretty damn strong. Only big downside was money grinding. The reason I quit was because I was bored of fishing for 2,000 sharks a day. Then I went to Guild Wars and haven't played that in a while. I'm not really into MMO games anymore, closest I get to 'em is TF2 now.


Got any hats?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 16, 2010)

I lost my firestarter stuff and my other stuff that you need to have to do anything so I quit.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2010)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Many of my friends played in middle school (4 or 5 years ago) and they all started up again for like a month around a year ago.
> 
> I give a lot of credit for the guy(s) that made it, because it's well made for some random guy. But compared to real games in the actually gaming industry, the game is garbage.
> 
> ...


I did, which is why I asked him to find a better word. Too many people say homophobic remarks without even realising they are being hurtful, so the sooner someone learns to use something more intelligent, the better.

On topic: I only got to level 28, started to get bored with the game since I could barely tell the difference between anything. Quit and went to Maplestory. It's funny that a 2D side-scroller looks and plays a hell of a lot better than Runescape.


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 16, 2010)

Meh, I still go on from time to time, but not nearly as much as I used to play.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 16, 2010)

I started playing again (like more than simply logging in to see an update) yesterday in some spare time to try out dungeoneering (the latest skill), and I found myself going through 5 runs in a row by myself. >>;

I love it, it's like the challenge mode from phantasy star online.  I'm going to try getting one of those prayer necklace rewards that gives you back a prayer point per bone you bury. X3  First I should find a group to do it with, as it's likely to be more fun in a group, assuming they're not 9.

Anyways I keep track of it because it's fun to see what sort of things they're managing to push out of a no-download browser-based game.  I mean hell, it renders with directx/opengl now.



			
				boktor666 said:
			
		

> you know that posting a photo with your Ip adress may cause damage to your own?


If you can see my signature or view any page on rydian.net, I can see your IP address.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 16, 2010)

Played it way back in 2007. Then I was kicked off from the computer for around a month. Tried to access my account and it got deleted. Haven't played since.


----------



## bdr9 (Dec 16, 2010)

Why don't we consult Google Trends?







Looks like RuneScape is slowly (but surely) declining in popularity.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 16, 2010)

Of course it would decline, now it's all about WoW Cataclysm and what not. Runescape was great during the wildy days...oh I miss my friends of RS (JubJubSan, Partyboy264, Mewtwo, B U C H)...pity I didn't get their contacts in those days, it's been 3-4 years since I talked to them. It's even nice now but not much tbh.


----------



## bdr9 (Dec 16, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Of course it would decline, now it's all about WoW Cataclysm and what not. Runescape was great during the wildy days...oh I miss my friends of RS (JubJubSan, Partyboy264, Mewtwo, B U C H)...pity I didn't get their contacts in those days, it's been 3-4 years since I talked to them. It's even nice now but not much tbh.


Yeah, I'm not saying I didn't expect that. It makes you wonder if that line will just continue going down and eventually go straight to the bottom.


----------



## mathyuowns (Dec 16, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you never know


----------



## Rydian (Dec 16, 2010)

I logged into one of the PVP worlds (with no equipment on) to get a screenshot.






I got an adamant sword and some trout from that fight. XD


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 16, 2010)

I remember having an awesome PvP team back in the old wildy days. 
None of my friends back then still play this game, thats one main reason why I don't play this anymore.


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 16, 2010)

I first started playing in 2001, I became a forum mod in 2005, I was the 26th person to get 99 fletching (before fletch x, it was hard, made an assload of GP). I invested everything in rares in 2008, haven't step foot back since, requested to be forum demodded.

Have an ass load of stuff, maybe I'll be generous to some tempers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm one of the only few who can log into the class veteran servers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My neighbor (someone who lives right next door) who first started playing runescape with me is ranked 5 overall


----------



## mathyuowns (Dec 17, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> I first started playing in 2001, I became a forum mod in 2005, I was the 26th person to get 99 fletching (before fletch x, it was hard, made an assload of GP). I invested everything in rares in 2008, haven't step foot back since, requested to be forum demodded.
> 
> Have an ass load of stuff, maybe I'll be generous to some tempers
> 
> ...



yeh right hes Green098


----------



## I am r4ymond (Dec 17, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> RuneScape is my dirty secret.
> 
> Adventurer's Log



You noob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



JK



I don't think I'll ever be able to overall rank that high


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd rather watch paint dry than play Runescape.

Seriously, my ex boyfriend made me try it once. The only things I can remember of it were a disgustingly long tutorial (waste of a half hour) and some random guy hitting on me. I think I played it for a total of an hour or two. It's not for me.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 17, 2010)

Fun game, not an all time thing though


----------



## Fakie! (Dec 17, 2010)

It was fun until everyone stopped playing. There were some really stupid updates that broke the game for me too. The old wildy days were great.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 17, 2010)

Fakie! said:
			
		

> It was fun until everyone stopped playing. There were some really stupid updates that broke the game for me too. The old wildy days were great.


Wow, weird, people leave because people leave.
I guess people leaving sets off a whole big thing where heaps of people leave.


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 17, 2010)

mathyuowns said:
			
		

> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a she and that's all she wants me to reveal of her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You got nothing off my bunny ears and scythe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adventure log


----------



## Fakie! (Dec 17, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Fakie! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, i'm not saying it's a bad game, no need to get all pissy about it.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 17, 2010)

I hated the tutorial as well, but they completely remade it a bit ago (I mean completely).

My original account had bunny ears, but I gave that to a friend years ago.  Don't have anything special on this one.


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 17, 2010)

My brother is ranked 122 in fishing with 62 million experience in fishing (he hasn't even fished in many months lol) He has 99 prayer, 99 fishing, 99 cooking, 99 thieving, 99 agility, 99 herblore. 

His adventure log

I used to enjoy RuneScape, that is where I got my arsenal of weapons to deal with people online always adding shiny new weapons as if it were a ratchet and clank game.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 17, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> My brother is ranked 122 in fishing with 62 million experience in fishing (he hasn't even fished in many months lol) He has 99 prayer, 99 fishing, 99 cooking, 99 thieving, 99 agility, 99 herblore.
> 
> His adventure log
> 
> I used to enjoy RuneScape, that is where I got my arsenal of weapons to deal with people online always adding shiny new weapons as if it were a ratchet and clank game.


Prayer cape is a bitch to get. The BoneCrusher makes it at least bearable to train combat, and prayer. BoneCrusher =  auto bury bones you get from killing monsters, eg: Giants, dragons etc.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Dec 17, 2010)

I played this when I was like in 6th grade, when you bowed down to the other person/monster when you died... oh...good times...good times


----------



## mathyuowns (Dec 17, 2010)

IchigoK2031 said:
			
		

> I played this when I was like in 6th grade, when you bowed down to the other person/monster when you died... oh...good times...good times



Lol


----------



## clonesniper666 (Dec 17, 2010)

I vaguely remember playing this in high school, seemed decent for a free MMORPG. May try playing it again once my exams are over.


----------



## alkahest (Dec 17, 2010)

no  cant playit its too slow to load the game 

lvl 53 mage and ranger


----------



## mathyuowns (Dec 17, 2010)

alkahest said:
			
		

> no  cant playit its too slow to load the game
> 
> lvl 53 mage and ranger


Set all options to the lowest.


----------



## hvsep (Dec 18, 2010)

I remember when I used to play Runescape. Then WoW happened.

I played for a couple years, and looking back... I can say those years have been wasted


----------



## xdmario1 (Dec 19, 2010)

My Account. (Lvl 99 or die trying)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 21, 2010)

I think the last thing I remember about Runescape is buying 80k worth of Body runes. I should still have 'em. I calculated all the number of times I'd need to cast a spell (I forget which one) to get to like lvl 74 Magic. I think I got through a couple of thousand castings before I quit.


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 21, 2010)

My friend just sent me an Email with some pretty promising information. I might just start playing again if this comes about.

Hi everyone,

As we near the end of another big year for Jagex, I feel very proud and truly amazed at what we’ve achieved together since RuneScape was conceived a decade ago. Together we’ve been part of the growth of one of the biggest free games in the world, not to mention the best, most vibrant online community in history. The Jagex family has grown to well over 400, we’ve picked up a number of Guinness World Records along the way (and counting), and for the second year running we’ve won the Golden Joystick Awards as best UK developer. This is all thanks to you, the players.

As you know, we try to keep our updates close to our chest, so that you will be pleasantly surprised; however, I can promise you that 2011 will be one of our most exciting update years ever.

When considering big game-changing decisions, it’s always with our players’ ultimate game experience firmly in mind; your feedback helps shape our decisions and, ultimately, the fun entertainment we produce. Creating content that you enjoy and appreciate is what drives our passionate teams. We regularly listen to you on the fan sites, our forums, in game and, for the first time ever, face to face at our live player celebration: RuneFest 2010. Your voice counts hugely, because we know you are as passionate about playing RuneScape as we are about making it.

It’s never lost on me what an incredible privilege it is to be able to serve such a wonderful community as well as the incredible team at Jagex. I’ve had an astonishing time over the past two years that I’ve been CEO of Jagex and, during that time, have had to make some rather difficult decisions. Today, however, I’d like to ask every one of our players, past and present, for your help in making one of the biggest decisions regarding the future of RuneScape...

I regularly hear from both the community and the Jagex team that we should reintroduce free trade and the excitement of the old Wilderness, warts and all. As you know, we removed free trade and the Wilderness in 2007 to combat botting, gold farming and item scamming. Since then, we have produced new content that provides comparable gameplay and mechanics to allow increased trade limits with long-term friends; however, we are still regularly being told that something is missing from the 'good old days' of RuneScape.

We’ve been shutting down bot-makers all around the world and prosecuting people for stealing accounts, and we’ve evolved our systems to quickly detect cheating; however, we will have to accept that we will never completely eradicate cheating so long as there is an incentive and method to do so. Bringing back free trade and the original Wilderness will certainly make this a bigger issue than it is today, though I can pledge that we will never stop trying to combat it.

So, the big question is, are the passionate voices we hear on this topic truly representative of the majority of the player community or just a rather vocal minority? Do you want to see a return of free trade and the original Wilderness? If the vast majority of our players vote in favour of it, then we will do exactly that.

Please tell us what you think by visiting this page and registering your vote. As ever, we’ll read your feedback and listen to your thoughts and opinions, so please do feel free to discuss and debate this on the forums.

In the meantime, have a wonderful holiday season and thank you for a fantastic 2010. I look forward to celebrating ten years of RuneScape with you in January.

Have fun!

Take care,
Mark Gerhard[/p]



Source


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

If they did that people would flock back in storms.

Meanwhile I'm trying to get 15 dungeoneering in order to access the dwarven mine resource dungeon...

EDIT: I lol'd hard.
http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/6725/cape1.jpg

EDIT2:


			
				Wyodaniel said:
			
		

> This "vote" (and yes, I did advertise it on my Youtube) is a joke. It's something Jagex is doing to save face before re-instating the old Wildy / trade limit. *It's a rigged vote, and it's rigged in favor of reinstating the old Wildy*.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 22, 2010)

I logged in just because I read this thread.





Dang. Well, in hindsight, that's only like 2 years.


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 22, 2010)

Haven't played this game in ageesss!


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 22, 2010)

iSneeze said:
			
		

> I'm selling my account if anyone's intrested?


Can't/don't do that here, etc.


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 22, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> iSneeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooops! Fixed it


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 22, 2010)

Runescape? Does anyone use Netscape anymore?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Dec 22, 2010)

Vote your asses off to bring back the old wildy and free trade back into RuneScape! 

http://www.runescape.com/wilderness



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> (Valid RuneScape usernames only*)



What a great way for Jagex to gather as many players as possible back to RuneScape....lmfao.


----------



## Darkterras (Dec 22, 2010)

I play Runescape since around 4 years.
Made a break around 1 year in this 4 years.
The old wilderness was really great...and i HATE the trading limit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 22, 2010)

Old wilderness was good but scary.
People would shoot arrows at you before you could even get in.
And the trading limit is stupid.
It would be hard trading everything over to another account.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 22, 2010)

I miss the wildy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sometimes I would even leave all my stuff but a Rune Scimmy at the bank and go to Lvl. 10 wildy shouting "KIIIIILLLLLLL MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 22, 2010)

Wasn't too fond of the old wildy, just made quite a few quests annoying. I mean the competitive part wasn't too bad but people could just always lay down some lame combos (like the ancient ice magic freezing spell and a dragon dagger) and ambush you. I was much more of a fan of the other PvP stuff like Castle Wars. Castle Wars fucking rocked.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 22, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Wasn't too fond of the old wildy, just made quite a few quests annoying. I mean the competitive part wasn't too bad but people could just always lay down some lame combos (like the ancient ice magic freezing spell and a dragon dagger) and ambush you. I was much more of a fan of the other PvP stuff like Castle Wars. Castle Wars fucking rocked.


Castle Wars, and Soul Wars. They are still the shit BTW.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 22, 2010)

Runescape is and will stay a popular mmorpg. Now, to defend against the hating:
-T3H GRAFIX SUXKCSXSXS! OMOAFAGAFAOULOLOLO.
Yeah, they do. But, they have improved a lot over time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The animations aren't the best either. Though, I'm not sure, but iirc java is limiting their graphics alot :/
-OMG WoW IS WEY BETT3R!? OMGOLOLOL
Yeah, might be, played it once. Didn't really like the style... Meh (and I don't want to get addicted xD)
And also, it's alot more expensive. (even when you're member.
-RS SUX
Errr... yeah, good for you. You sux.
-IT COSTSZ MONEIGH.
No it does not. yes there is members. It kinda multiplies what you can do by.. 20x? for 5 euro a month?
That's way cheaper than most mmorpgs...
-The music sucks.
Totally agreed. The sounds, the music. It's horrible imo xD I always play my own music while playing rs.
But overall, it's still a great game. It has a pretty nice community (well, on the members worlds that is >.> FREE DRAGON PLOX in free worlds is 1st, strange. And 2nd wtf.)
Though, on members there still are spoiled 10 year old kids with 'super armour' (initiate for example XD white (g) ) lol
Whatever...
The game is fun, pretty challenging. But most of all, time consuming xD
It's just a matter of preferences really :/


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Runescape is and will stay a popular mmorpg. Now, to defend against the hating:
> -T3H GRAFIX SUXKCSXSXS! OMOAFAGAFAOULOLOLO.
> Yeah, they do. But, they have improved a lot over time
> 
> ...




I have to admit that I also play RuneScape more than I care to admit. For me, it's sort of reliving my 12 year old self and I actually find it to be fun now that I can afford a membership.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 22, 2010)

TEENDEV!!



Spoiler



[titlentopic]RuneScape was and still is pretty meh.



EDIT: Fail spoiler is fail.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 23, 2010)

Actually with the latest two versions of their engine they can now do full DX/GL rendering, so they could make crysis-level graphics if they wanted.  This kind of stuff is part of the reason I love keeping track of their updates, it's amazing to see what they manage to push.

Of course they're not going to have those graphics for a long, long time because the game still needs to be accessible to a majority of people.

EDIT: Somebody got a bit too excited...


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, there you go guys, the free trade and old wildy are coming back to RuneScape on February 1st, 2011.
http://services.runescape.com/m=news/the-w...ade-will-return


----------



## Plstic (Jan 20, 2011)

im gona start playing on febuary first again any one wanna pk with me my account name is qtbs feel free to add me


----------



## Sterling (Jan 20, 2011)

im under your bed said:
			
		

> im gona start playing on febuary first again any one wanna pk with me my account name is qtbs feel free to add me


I might be interested. Though I doubt it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 20, 2011)

Probably going to roll out a new pure and screw around in the wildy like the good ol' times.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 20, 2011)

This latest RuneScape announcement has made me decide to shop around for a better MMORPG to play when I finally get a decent computer (sometime before the end of the year I hope). I'm a rat, not a captain.

Any suggestions? I'm mostly interested in skills and PvE. Any PvP by request only. Teaming up for quests etc optional but not essential. Also I'd prefer it to be subscription-based rather than paying real cash for ingame currency/items etc.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 20, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> This latest RuneScape announcement has made me decide to shop around for a better MMORPG to play when I finally get a decent computer (sometime before the end of the year I hope). I'm a rat, not a captain.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm mostly interested in skills and PvE. Any PvP by request only. Teaming up for quests etc optional but not essential. Also I'd prefer it to be subscription-based rather than paying real cash for ingame currency/items etc.


Guild Wars is good.


----------



## Aeladya (Jan 20, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's not subscription based, but this MMO is amazing. You can buy in game items, but it's not necessary. Vindictus FTW!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 21, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> This latest RuneScape announcement has made me decide to shop around for a better MMORPG to play when I finally get a decent computer (sometime before the end of the year I hope). I'm a rat, not a captain.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm mostly interested in skills and PvE. Any PvP by request only. Teaming up for quests etc optional but not essential. Also I'd prefer it to be subscription-based rather than paying real cash for ingame currency/items etc.




*scratches chin* I hate suggesting it but, WoW. Biggest PvE game out there. Though, there's always the 'risk' of getting PK'd at any time, but quite honestly you RARELY see people of an opposing faction unless they raid the town you're in, and you get ballsy enough to face them. Plus most don't bother with newbies unless, again, you get ballsy and attack them. The PvP in WoW is craptastic, but since you don't seem to like PvP, it seems like a good choice for you.


----------

